
Startup School 2017 Presentations - src
https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/
======
davej
As a solo founder, I found startup school invaluable. It really helped keep me
honest with myself to discuss what I had done and what I will do at the weekly
office hours.

I would recommend Startup School to any startup but if you're a solo founder
then I think you will find the weekly office hours especially valuable.

Here's my presentation: Pingy is a desktop app to create, share and deploy
websites:
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/373](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/373)

~~~
sklarsa
Really neat product! I could definitely see myself using this in the future
instead of messing around with gulpfiles. Is deployment limited to the pin.gy
server or can I deploy straight to my own S3 bucket?

------
quantgenius
We completed startup school
([https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/470](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/470)).
Took us about 3 hours to create a Keynote presentation and add audio to it.

Hopefully, this provides a somewhat different perspective. We aren't your
typical founders in their twenties.

Startup School was overall very positive. Speaking with our advisor, Michael
Johnston was absolutely excellent. He is an absolute mensch, very helpful,
consistently useful advice and very generous with his time.

That having been said, would I say that time spent on startup school
consistently added more value than just spending that time doing one of a)
hacking away and pushing forward, b) resting or c) exercising? Nope. If you
need outside validation and an external push and someone keeping you
accountable for you to keep pushing forward, it's going to have much more
value. On the other hand, if you know what you need to get done and your
startup is something that makes you jump out of bed in the morning so you can
get to it, which is how I feel about our startup, I'm not sure that you aren't
better off just doing that and avoiding any distractions.

The startup school videos were consistently very good. I would recommend
everyone watch those, even on topics that they think they know a fair amount
about.

~~~
giarc
Your site seems to be down at the moment.

I read your blurb under your presentation, admittedly did not watch your
presentation. However I would say that your blurb comes off too much of an
attack on robo advisors and not enough about your own company/approach and how
you're different from every other active investor. I'd focus on why you're
good, rather than on why the competition is bad.

~~~
quantgenius
We can't talk too much about why we are different given that a) we aren't SEC
and NFA registered yet. b) there are legal issues around saying you generate
better returns than the competition.

We talk a little bit about why we are different in the video so give it a
listen if you are interested.

------
lettergram
Having completed startup school
([https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/240](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/240))

I can say without a doubt it's useful, and would recommend it.

This is a post I made early explaining my thoughts (relevant here):

What's helpful is that you're placed in a group of say 20 other companies all
trying to produce something, some are making money, some have literally
nothing. You can learn from one another, share ideas, test out each others
products, etc.

One thing most people trying to start a company don't have is a support
network of highly motivated people doing the same thing. I know I personally
do, but many of my fellow startup school colleagues do not. That's what's
helpful: The startup school group office hours (or therapy sessions).

The second most valuable portion of startup school, is that they force you to
be accountable. If I say I'm doing X, they want to see it. They expect
results, and they push you to share.

Finally, and perhaps most valuable portion of startup school for some, is the
fact you can network. I'd argue this is different than group office hours.
There are many companies that have synergies, for example my project:
[https://projectpiglet.com/](https://projectpiglet.com/) can help identify
trends, or "experts", which other teams could use.

There are other examples, but it's definitely been useful. That being said, it
is not YC proper. You don't get funds, many of the founders don't actually
have an LLC or C-Corps. Many are in school, or (like myself) have full-time
jobs working 50 hours a week. Although not being able to work on the project
full-time sucks, I've definitely made progress I wouldn't made, with the help
startup school. We would have had less without it, the ideas from the team
have bubbled up and the support pushes us to do better. I would recommend it.

------
blee37
I recommend the program to anyone thinking about starting a startup. The
highlight was having live mentorship from very successful startup founders. My
mentor had raised tens of millions in VC funding for his startup. He spent 2
hours with us every week.

My presentation:
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/242](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/242)

~~~
anindha
I had a similar problem looking for a immigration lawyer. The problem with
only looking at court records and other public information is it skews in
favor of lawyers that take on slam-dunk cases.

If a law firm successfully processed 500 green card applications for Google
that isn't as impressive as being successful in processing 10 EB-1
applications for early stage startup founders.

My solution was to ask for recommendations from people that required the same
service as me. Could you integrate anonymous yelp style reviews for lawyers
where the person giving the review could be verified?

~~~
blee37
It's a good idea to search for a lawyer who is good at the specific service
you require. We're working on making the data as narrowly tailored as possible
to the problem the user is searching for. Right now, the data is filtered to
the level of case type. Later on, we can add additional specific factors.

Verified reviews are also something we'd like to add. Also, we'd want to
filter the reviews to show more prominently reviews from past users who used
the lawyer for the same issue.

------
philip1209
We had a great experience. Thanks to all of the mentors, who spent hours per
week helping all of the participants in office hours.

We're working on Moonlight
([https://www.moonlightwork.com](https://www.moonlightwork.com)), where we're
helping companies hire expert software engineers as part-time consultants. We
grew from no revenue before Startup School to thousands of dollars per week in
revenue.

Here is our presentation:
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/14](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/14)

------
src
From what I can tell, YC Startup School's first batch had 10K applicants, 3K
accepted companies and 800 graduates presenting.

It was very helpful for us (MoQuality) and seems like a huge success overall.
Thanks YC! :)

PS: Our presentation:
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/536](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/536)

~~~
elmar
even considering that some companies have decided to not make a public
presentation less than 30% graduating rate (3K to ~800) seens to be very low.

~~~
sandslash
We're actually at a 56% graduation rate. Many companies opted to not make a
video for various reasons, including wanting to remain in stealth or they felt
they were too early.

------
ericb
Startup school was super helpful. Mike Robbins from Circuitlab/Pantelligent
was an amazing mentor!

Every week before our group meetup, we had a few questions to fill out that
really got us thinking deeply about our business. I wouldn't have thought
something as simple as a few pointed questions would yield so much fruit, but
it really was awesome. The questions force you to think about on your business
value, how to describe it, your target customer and how you might address
them. The advice is sound, and comes from the mentor's and YC's experience,
which really grounds it. We'd do it again in a heartbeat.

~~~
compumike
Thanks for the kind words, Eric. The questions were not universal across
groups... I had to come up with those each week!

~~~
ericb
Wow!!! I considered that possibility, but figured they were _too good_ to be
something that wasn't honed over the years.

They'd make a good template for the other groups--I would absolutely go back
to them for thought-exercises for future ventures.

------
dre7413
Thanks to the YC team for the opportunity. Our advisor (whom is also Sequoia
backed) had a breadth of knowledge. Listening to his advice to other teams was
very valuable. The next best value was watching the partners conduct Office
Hours.

Would definitely love feedback for our presentation
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/355](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/355)

And if you're an immigrant living in the US, I'd love to chat about the
experience. Best of hard work to everyone.

~~~
sjroot
Upon viewing the project website (linked in the presentation URL you shared),
Radial appears to be some sort of music app - not a cultural social network.

~~~
dre7413
Hi sjroot, you're correct. I mentioned in the talk that we started with music
and discovered how much deeper it is. The actual app itself has social
features and in the alpha version we're testing we have our video (think
Snapchat for Music) feature. We'll be building out the food and events
recommendations in our next couple sprints. Thanks for asking, I hope that
helps. We should really update our website.

------
marineverse
Ahoy,

Greg here, founder of MarineVerse - virtual reality sailing.

If you're interested in sailing, you might like what we're doing.

[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/238](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/238)

Happy to answer any questions!

Best regards, Greg

~~~
soci
Wow! I don't have a VR set yet but this looks very, very interesting.

I can imagine people competing against each other in short regattas from their
homes. Or myself just practicing & trying a new boat.

------
muratsu
We've completed startup school alongside with a local accelerator program
([https://kworks.ku.edu.tr/en/](https://kworks.ku.edu.tr/en/)). As a co-
founder, I have to admit that the YC network was really helpful. We've really
benefited from the internal discussions and the local meetups really helped us
a lot. Our mentor, Chris, kept giving us valuable insights and overall we had
a great time participating.

Building a company requires a lot of time and dedication. And the biggest
lesson we've learned so far from YC:SS is to keep iterating no matter what.
The whole YC philosophy of having one key KPI and trying to improve it WoW no
matter what is really important. It brings clarity to your decisions and helps
you focus on the important stuff.

As an entrepreneur, I'm glad that our company had the opportunity to
participate in this program and internalized such an important philosophy.

Here's our presentation:
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/447](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/447)

\--

Codela is a cloud-based platform for automating the technical screening of
software developers using online knowledge measurements.

\--

------
a13n
I just published an article about our experience from Startup School.
[https://medium.com/@a13n/a-review-of-y-combinators-
startup-s...](https://medium.com/@a13n/a-review-of-y-combinators-startup-
school-938b9c003cca)

Also, here's our presentation video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07ljML9g0Yg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07ljML9g0Yg)

------
bimmer44
After completing the course I can't recommend Startup School enough. For a
free course the value I got out of it was amazing.

* Our group's mentor (James, co-Founder of Lista YC S09) was totally committed and freely giving of his time. We could set up individual office hours for 1-on-1 advice and he put a ton of effort into surveying us & adjusting his approach so we could get maximum value.

* Being part of a 25 startup cohort (the size of our group) was hugely motivating. Even when the conversation in our video chat office hours wasn't perfectly incisive it was still energizing to hear other founders pushing at the same things you're facing.

* The internal Startup School networking tools were decently effective and I don't think YC talked about them too much when inviting people to apply. Building a network of other founders when you're bootstrapping in Cape Town, South Africa can be a little tough. Now I've got around 30 different folks I'm emailing with - all of whom have resonating experiences due to the Tinder-style networking tool in the Startup School portal.

* I also got around $5000 in AWS, Azure and GCP credits. Apart from being able to spend this year's infrastructure money on other business things (awesome!) I can also experiment pretty freely with the different platforms and pick the most ideal setup for my app.

Finally a shameless plug for my startup:
[https://watchdog443.com](https://watchdog443.com)

I'm building a tool for ongoing monitoring of your HTTPS state &
configuration. Feel free to mail me (address in profile) to chat about it or
Startup School!

------
senko
We participated in Startup School with AWW (shared online whiteboard) and it
was a great experience - can't recommend it enough!

Although we knew a lot "in theory" and had some experience and traction
already, we got a ton of value out of actually speaking with other founders
and our group's mentor (jamesg - thanks mate!) who listened intently about our
problems, gave constructive criticism, pointed out problems, and in general
focused our thinking.

Based on this (and feedback from our users) we pivoted slightly to a more
lucrative market and I'd say got our priorities straight (or at least less
wrong :). Also, the huge motivation boost! :-)

(Our presentation video:
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/145](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/145)
\- feedback welcome!)

------
ericmarcos
Startup School was great, but it doesn't end here. I expect we all will get
more value from this amazing network in the following months.

Best of luck for all the founders!

BTW, I'm one of the founders of Hubtype
([https://hubtype.com](https://hubtype.com)), a messaging and chatbots
solution for businesses. Our pitch here:
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/344](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/344)

------
jtansley
We had an incredible experience at Startup School. I finally feel connected to
a startup community I thought was out of my reach. The networking
opportunities alone make the program worth every minute you put into it.
Thanks to everyone that made this possible!

We made Strength of Two - get alerts from people at risk of self-harm
([https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/205](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/205)).
Any feedback/ideas would be greatly appreciated.

------
yohann305
i just watched 3 random presentations, and i was surprised how low quality
these videos are.

I mean, they might have an amazing product, but the delivery could be a show
stopper. What do you guys think?

~~~
sandslash
For many of the teams, english is a second or third language, and they came
from areas where startups/tech are in it's infancy, so access to decent
hardware is tough.

With that said, we only spent a week working on videos and it's more our fault
than theirs that we chose to focus on building product rather than pitching,
as many companies were very early.

~~~
joenot443
If they have a laptop with a microphone, they still have the ability to make a
much, much more impressive presentation than nearly any of the ones I watched.

Why spend hundreds of hours building your product if you spent 10 minutes
writing a script you're going to read out to your webcam in a dimly lit room?

~~~
yosemite83
Probably because they are busy growing their businesses in other ways.

As far as I can tell, the distribution of the pitch videos is unknown (and
there are hundreds of pitches) so there is no end goal, it seems to be mainly
a way of sharpening one's pitch.

------
ibudiallo
We went from startup school, to participating in techcrunch battlefield NY
2017.[1]

We were clueless to what to expect or how all this works, but through the
guidance and many one on ones with our instructor we were able to manage it.

The course prepared us for meeting with investors, helped us with how to deal
with the first rounds of investments (first money can be overwhelming) and how
to do the non scalable things early on. It was definitely a useful course.

Also, being on a video call every week, listening to 20+ plus other people's
business can be very valuable. Problems that seemed unique to us and
unsolvable were solved with a quick chat with someone who already went through
it.

Any way, i'll write a post about it eventually. In the meanwhile here is our
presentation for Renly:
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/435](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/435)

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/16/renly-launches-studio-
book...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/16/renly-launches-studio-booking-
platform/)

------
kartikkumar
Startup School was really a great experience for us. More than anything,
getting into the mindset of delivering weekly results really changed the
internal team dynamic. It also forced us to be very clear about our
priorities, which in turn has helped us really achieve laser focus. The
results are starting show with traction on our platform.

The other thing that I really appreciated was the fact that everyone in the
batch that participated in the calls was treated individually by our mentor,
Gleb. Not entirely sure how he achieved this but I can definitely say that if
you put the hours in, the program helped organized thoughts and streamline
energy.

To close out, my mandatory plug :)

We're building the first global marketplace for the space industry: "Digi-Key
for space". Our presentation page:
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/465](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/465).

If anyone is interested in NewSpace, feel free to reach out!

------
whitepearl
Startup school was awesome. The amount of dedication and commitment of our
mentor, Daniel Kivatinos(founder drchrono) was beyond words. The Mattermost
community helped us with ideas on growth hacking. The best thing about startup
school was founders talking to founders. We got an opportunity to meet couple
of YC alumni in Bangalore, India through offline(informal) startup school
meetups. The talks at these offline meetups were very insightful and open.

We are from India, building Clorik for Indian market - 90% of the population
prefers to converse in their native language. Clorik is a crowd-sourced
discovery platform for content in Indian languages. Startup school helped us
in being pitch ready, YCombinator style. Here is our presentation link -
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/354](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/354)

------
iwitaly
Startup School gave us a lot of motivation for early developing our product.
Weekly hours was great, thanks to our mentor Chad.

We are building web service called Adapty.

Adapty is AI-powered digital ads manager that helps you with automation
routine tasks. Adapty works with Facebook Ads and myTarget platforms.

Here is our presentation
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/378](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/378)
and slides
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/16R9qBkyUm2HIMngL19Ug...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/16R9qBkyUm2HIMngL19UgNfT3iJRTJP2YFkRidsbtLBg/edit?usp=sharing)

If you are interested in our product, please feel free to contact us via email
info@adapty.io or directly via Facebook facebook.com/iwitaly

------
timavr
Epic course, got great advice and even managed to raise some money during the
process.

The best thing is weekly update structure which really forces you to get a lot
of stuff done.

[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/148](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/148)

------
amleto
So, here we are.

11 weeks completed, lots of great mentoring sessions and listening to
conversations with the rest of the startup of the group.

11 weeks trying to find product market fit for our product and idea and at
last (coinciding with the end of startup school :) it looks like we might be
there there.

This week we broke a few records all together. Most importantly during these
11 weeks we discovered that many people believe in what we believe and that
many know inside that recruitment should not have to be as bad as it is today.

With Fluttr we are transforming recruitment in a very social process, where
candidates can learn from the job application process itself.

Where recruiters are in charge, but no longer they need to "guess" if somebody
is talented simply looking at their CV. Because through our platform they can
ask help assessing candidates to real experts in that job and working in other
companies.

We are the AirBnB of recruitment. A warmer, more social and alternative way to
find a job or a talent.

Companies recruiting and recruiters alike can now hire the best talent
confident that the technical screening (we focus on Design, Marketing, Data
Science and IT at this point) has been run by real experts.

They can now hire people also measuring the candidates' motivation to join the
company.

They can now discover the most talented people independently of age, sex,
religion and other discriminatory factors, because the "experts" never know
the real identity of the job applicants.

But more importantly every job seeker receives a feedback by an expert about
their application and skills and can also benchmark their own skills against
the other applicants too via our platform.

If it sounds interesting here you might find a few more details:
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/797](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/797)

And if you want to test out platform get in touch; write me at
amleto@fluttr.in or visit www.fluttr.in.

You too can help us making recruitment #awesome.

Thank you classmates, Geoff Flaherty and Y Combinator!

------
soci
During Startup School we built TechLeaks.org, a Glassdoor for Software
Engineers
([https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/511](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/511)).

We went from idea to growth in just 10 weeks and I seriously doubt this could
have been possible without the accountability required at the weekly office
hours.

Thank you Ian (our mentor) and to the rest of mates in our group-45 cohort.

The best is yet to come. Good luck everybody!

~~~
overcast
Isn't Glassdoor, Glassdoor for Software Engineers? Why even make the
comparison?

~~~
soci
First, thank you for your question. You are not the only one with the same
doubt. Probably it means we need to craft a better definition for
TechLeaks.org

The difference between Glassdoor and TechLeaks is that Glassdoor reviews are
broad and targeted to all kind of audiences. There's a lot of noise from
sales, marketing and other departents making reviews and there's no specific
info relevant to software engineering.

Techleaks is different than glassdoor because it just targets software
engineers. The reviews hosted in TechLeaks are related to questions software
engineers always ask in their job interviews. For example:

What is the Agile maturity in the project? Can you choose the computer
flavour? Do you get free tickets for dev conferences? What's the level of
CD/CI ?

------
sukhadatkeereo
I would definitely recommend startup school. The weekly video office hours
with our mentor was very helpful. Our mentor even had 2 other startup co-
founders as guests and helped us brainstorm ideas on how to get more traction
and improve the product.

Here is our presentation: keereo is where pinterest meets wikipedia for
antiques.

[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/21](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/21)

------
chrisa
We didn't do a video because we felt we were too early (we probably should
have done one anyway). We're making a platform for "bite-sized learning",
starting with daily email courses.

We don't have the platform ready yet, but if you want to learn React.js, check
out our first course: (it's free!) [https://nanohop.com/react-daily-
emails/](https://nanohop.com/react-daily-emails/)

------
thekonqueror
We already had a few thousand in MRR before joining Startup School, but didn't
have proper roadmap towards growth, sales, development and running a business
in general.

Startup School and the weekly calls helped us identify our weaknesses and now
we're better equipped towards scaling Nestify.

Our presentation:
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/532](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/532)

------
jesperht
Another happy graduate - the program was great!

I highly recommend others to sign up for the next cohort when the opportunity
arises. The weekly calls, content, and team spirit was all really motivational
and taught me tons.

Here's my presentation for Monkey Test It. Check it out and let me know what
you think:

[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/461](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/461)

------
jkuria
Congrats to all the founders!

I hope it is okay to let folks know about our site in this thread:
[https://capitalandgrowth.org](https://capitalandgrowth.org)

It is a free resource for founders to ask questions on sales and marketing--we
have about two dozen and growing domain experts. We also do weekly interviews
with investors, one of which ran on Y Combinator's blog (Paul Buchheit).

------
hakanderyal
The experience was great.

Aside from really great advisors, the group spirit and interacting with fellow
founders was best part of the program for me.

Shoutout to our advisor, Joshua, and others at YC for all their time and hard
work.

I will be launching in a few weeks, here is my presentation:
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/791](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/791)

------
startupdiscuss
I like the sense that I can get a broad overview of what is out there and what
the market looks like by seeing such a large sample of successful companies.

How do you guys pick the categories?

I ask because some categories are largbe (B2B) and there seems to be a lot of
overlap. (i.e. what if there is a B2B company that is also a developer tool?)

There are also some categories that I cannot find. There isn't, for instance,
a data science category.

Thanks in advance.

~~~
sandslash
For the first version of Startup School, we stuck with pretty broad
categories, just to keep it simple. However, we do plan to make these
categories more granular in the future.

~~~
gok2
I liked your hn nick :)

------
garbash
Had a lovely time participating! Here's our presentation: Helping people in
big organizations get help
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/611](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/611)

Please see this as an open invitation to ask question or give comments about
our product :)

------
eoinmurray92
We had a lot of run doing SS!

Launched [https://kyso.io](https://kyso.io) \- Kyso is the fastest way to
share data analysis to your team and the world.

Our pres:
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/411](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/411)

------
athorning
It was a great experience, and really helped focus on getting a MVP out in the
world.

Barely managed to release a public beta this week in time for the presentation
:)

[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/91](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/91)
(personal games for kids ages 1-5)

------
jaoued
Big thank you to Steven for making the entire logistics work and Russ CTO and
co-founder at Rainforest QA our advisor for his help, advice and support.

[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/324](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/324)

------
dzenos
YC SS helped us a lot, thanks to everyone making it happen.

We just launched Tuiqo (simple document versioning) and this is our
presentation:
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/215](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/215)

------
timtosi
Launching soon, I'm proud of what we've accomplished so far.

"Mom, I'm on TV":
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/799](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/799)

------
jamestimmins
This is so cool. I watched a handful of presentations and was
surprised/encouraged to see just how many startups are working on interesting
things.

It was also great to see that there was clearly effort put into crafting a
solid pitch.

------
offerquant
Yep, it was very useful, we learned a lot.

Shameless self promotion: :)

[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/281](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/281)

------
ttoinou
Marionette Studio looks great !
[http://marionettestudio.com/](http://marionettestudio.com/)

------
Mankhool
I wish this were searchable. I mean, it's fun to browse but searching all of
the teams for, "location" for example would be nice.

~~~
blazespin
Sub categories would be good as well for larger categories.

------
ai_ia
Binge watched many presentations. This must be close to sitting through the
Disrupt Conference at TechCrunch. Sigh.

------
victorlew
Startup School was immensely helpful. Having an experienced founder as a
mentor (In my case Ben Sand co-founder of Meta) was just so incredibly
valuable.

My startup is Mindmeld, a better way to work remotely. Check it out :)

[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/518](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/518)

------
middle1
that was a great time spent with YC Startup School. Our presentation at
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/309](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/309)
Middle.io Thanks, Steven!

------
GruplyGuns
Startup School was a blast. Connecting with like minded people, getting some
sanity check and verification from YC alumni was awesome.

We're Gruply - Instagram for Learning
([https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/452](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/452))

~~~
overcast
Why would your opening line include Instagram? We are X for Y is always red
flag number one.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
>We are X for Y is always red flag number one.

I am curious about this. Half the vc's recommend you to strongly use this
language while the rest half consider it a red flag. Damned if you do, damned
if you don't ;)

~~~
overcast
What does Instagram for Learning even mean? If someone puts up short
instructional videos on Instagram, isn't that Instagram for learning?

------
manggit
Need a better way to split books with friends?
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/432](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/432)

------
nhangen
Based on the comments in this thread, it seems like there was some sort of
instruction for all the students to come here and post about their experience,
which has resulted in a complete non-discussion.

~~~
arthurcamara
There were no instructions to come here and post about our experience, but
most of us are huge HN fans so that naturally happens. And hey, since you're
here already, check out my presentation on Toby:
[https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/649](https://www.startupschool.org/presentations/649)
hahaha.

Cheers!

~~~
hannahwright
Nice job on the video -- your pitch was very clear and I could understand
right away what your company was about.

~~~
arthurcamara
Thank you!!! That's great to hear

